# Do you use a crupper?



## LiveJumpLove

I don't use one but they are meant to keep the saddle from slipping forward. Usually you will see Ponies wearing them because saddles on Ponys tend to move around because of their size. The reason I don't use one is because I don't have a slipping forward of the saddle problem. Hope I helped!


----------



## Brighteyes

I don't have a saddle slipping forward problem 90% of the time. A couple times, I've ridden my horse's neck. Once, I was doing a ride in the Alabama mountains (who knew?) The last two miles were over "Yahoo Mountain", which you went up sharply and than back down gradually. After about 10 minutes of walking down hill, I realized my horse has really cute little ears and -- hey, why is her neck so short? :lol: I was riding the poor mare's neck and she was kind enough to stop before it got too bad. I had to get off and reset my saddle before finishing the trail.


----------



## LiveJumpLove

Omg! Lol well then maybe get one for trails so that you don't have that problem again!


----------



## WesternRider88

I don't use one on my mule even in the mountains, He has pretty good withers, so the saddle doesn't slide to forward even when I'm going downhill. I don't even have a breast collar either.


----------



## jillybean19

Yeah, usually it's used because the saddle slips forward. However, I think the reason so many endurance riders use them is because a lot of them use treeless saddles, which tend to move around a lot more. That would be a good reason to use a crupper as well. A (non-endurance) friend of mine ALWAYS rides with a crupper and breast plate because, with both of those and horses with good withers, she doesn't have to have the girth as tight. She frequently describes to me how she used to ride and be able to stick her whole arm through the cinch, but that saddle didn't move since the breast collar, the crupper, and withers kept it in place instead. She liked that because she felt the horses had a lot more room to breath.

I was never there and so that is just her account and opinion, but if it did work so well, I've often wondered if something like that would be an advantage in endurance?


----------



## Brighteyes

^^ I actually know a guy who competed extensively without a girth. He always had a breast collar, crupper, and a presumably very well fitted saddle. Seemed a little extreme, but apparently it worked for him and he liked it. Next time I see him, I'll have to ask him to discuss in length the advantages he saw in this. Everyone thought he was pretty nutty :lol: but if it works, it works. Imagine having to mount from the ground without a girth. That would be my main concern!


----------



## TheOtherHorse

I have to use a crupper with my current aussie saddle, I had it checked by a saddle fitter and it fits well, but it rides up on my mare's shoulders when going downhill. It doesn't even have to be steep terrain, it happens even on gentle slopes. Never happened with my old (too wide) dressage saddle on the same horse. My mare is a TBx with prominent withers. 

I do find that I can leave my girth slightly looser with the crupper and breastplate though, which is nice, because this horse is also prone to girth rubs and does much better on multiday camping trips with a looser girth.

My husband's foundation bred paint needs a crupper when riding in the mountains on steep terrain, but on moderate hills she does fine without one.


----------



## Catpeedontherug

I've considered a crupper recently, so thank you for posting this question.
I ride treeless and my horse is witherless. And we ride steep hills constantly.

This may be a silly question, but will a horse buck at 1st?
Is there any downfalls to using a crupper?


----------



## Cat

We use cruppers on certain trails with really steep hills in the knobs. Saddles are going to shift forward on those trails no matter how good the fit and everyone I know uses a crupper on those. You may not end up on their neck if you have a good wither but it still moves forward and interferes with the shoulder which you really do not want going downhill. 

I also use one on my treeless if I even suspect moderate hills on the upcoming ride. Sitting on your horse's neck while going down hill and its too steep/dangerous to stop is not fun. Happened to me once on thankfully a saint of a horse and we got through it but never again. 

I don't use a crupper when I know the trails and I know we won't be on anything too steep. 

Yes a horse can buck the first time a crupper is introduced. Some horses don't care and others do. Introduce it at home and let them get used to it.


----------



## jillybean19

I don't have a crupper, and my saddle doesn't shift forward going down steep hills. However, that probably has to do with the fact that I get off and walk down anything that could be considered "steep". 

I don't think a crupper would be a great investment for me at the moment because I do get off and walk so I don't have saddle slip issues - yet. I'm sure if I need to ride down a hill, I'll be missing one.

On a related note, I make my own rope and tack and have a design for a crupper in each. However, I'm concerned about rubbing. I'll try to get a picture of what I plan to do so you can get a better idea, but what should I pay close attention to and where is the horse most likely to be uncomfortable or get a rub?


----------



## jillybean19

This is similar to what I would make, except mine would be paracord and have an adjustment strap on the piece that connects to the saddle.


----------



## Cat

The crupper I have that I really like is fleece lined under the tail. It also has a clasp that attaches to that ring so you can slip it under the tail and easily clasp it to the ring rather than having to pull the whole tail through. Couple ideas for you.


----------



## jillybean19

Cat said:


> The crupper I have that I really like is fleece lined under the tail. It also has a clasp that attaches to that ring so you can slip it under the tail and easily clasp it to the ring rather than having to pull the whole tail through. Couple ideas for you.


Thanks! Those are both excellent ideas!


----------



## JustImagine

I used to ride a pony who used to have to use a crupper, but only for jumping because she was so tiny that the saddle would slide over her neck sometimes, haha.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

jillybean19 said:


> On a related note, I make my own rope and tack and have a design for a crupper in each. However, I'm concerned about rubbing. I'll try to get a picture of what I plan to do so you can get a better idea, but what should I pay close attention to and where is the horse most likely to be uncomfortable or get a rub?


I have cruppers from Zilco and Running Bear. LOVE the one from Zilco. I use it on my thin skinned TBx who gets rubs from anything any chance she gets. The key is keeping it clean. Use a damp washcloth to clean under the tail before use, and also clean the crupper after every use. I add goo if needed on multiday rides. 

The molded smooth dock part of the Zilco is perfect- it is actually stiff and stays in this shape. My husband's horse wears the Running Bear crupper, it has a smooth flexible tubing piece in the dock area. Works fine for her, not sure if it would cause my sensitive horse more rubs.

Zilco:









One time on a rainy week long camping trip my horse also started getting a rub on the highest point of her rump, from the crupper strap. I added a squishy piece of pipe insulation over the strap and it didn't get any worse for the rest of the trip. That is not normally necessary though.


----------



## RhondaLynn

I have been experiencing my saddle slidding forward when we go downhill and have wondered about a crupper. How do you introduce the crupper to a horse? does it bother them at all?? I have a young (4 years) Spotted Saddle Mare and she is a sweatheart, but when we go downhill she turnes and gives me dirty looks becasuse the saddle is slipping just forward enough to bother her shoulder. 
Any Crupper info would be appreciated.
Rhonda


----------



## phantomhorse13

I have always introduced a crupper with the horse either on a longe line or (even better) in a round pen (and this is assuming the horse lets you handle its tail and hindquarters without issue already).

After working the horse enough to make sure I have their brain, I will run an extra length of longe line from a baling twine cheater around a surcingle D to under their tail and back to the surcingle on the other side (again with a cheater of baling twine attached to the D). It's not real tight, but not flapping either. We then get back to work.

Some horses just clamp their tails and look perplexed, then eventually relax. Others do try to remove the offending line with some bucking.. as long as they are not out of control, I always just ignored the bucking and asked them to work. We go until they relax, then done for the day.

Once they are going with the line like its no big deal (could take one or many sessions), I will switch to the real crupper. Some horses don't care, others take offense to the stiffer material and need to be schooled thru it. Next step would be to longe on some terrain (like a field with a hill) if the horse was unhappy with the process or just hop on and hit the trails if they weren't.


----------



## Horsesaplenty

jillybean19 said:


> Yeah, usually it's used because the saddle slips forward. However, I think the reason so many endurance riders use them is because a lot of them use treeless saddles, which tend to move around a lot more. That would be a good reason to use a crupper as well. A (non-endurance) friend of mine ALWAYS rides with a crupper and breast plate because, with both of those and horses with good withers, she doesn't have to have the girth as tight. She frequently describes to me how she used to ride and be able to stick her whole arm through the cinch, but that saddle didn't move since the breast collar, the crupper, and withers kept it in place instead. She liked that because she felt the horses had a lot more room to breath.
> 
> I was never there and so that is just her account and opinion, but if it did work so well, I've often wondered if something like that would be an advantage in endurance?


I often ride quite loose and one horse of mine wears crupper and breast plate, the other two just wears the breast plate and I have no idea yet with my new arabian as I don't think any of my gear will fit him!


----------

